# Sherlock Holmes movie



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

Did anyone else watch this?  I LOVED it!  I am a fan of both Jude Law and Robert Downey Jr so going to see it was a no brainer for me.

Funny dialog and great action!  Did anyone else feel the relationship between Sherlock Holmes and Watson had a bit of a homoerotic undertone?

A recommended watch!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 29, 2009)

Worth a watch if you NEVER EVER plan to or have read the books.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^I've read the books and wasn't at all disgusted or outraged.  You can tell by the previews exactly what it is so why would you expect it to be exactly like the books?

In fact there are points that are very similar to the books; they got the Holmes/Watson relationship correct (as I mentioned) and the smarts part of Sherlock Holmes taking the smallest clue and figuring things out was all there as well.  

All they did was update it with action.  But, like I said, it was apparent from all the previews and hype that was what it was about so if you weren't interested in seeing Sherlock Holmes turned into an action flick I'm not sure why you would even bother watching??


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^I've read the books and wasn't at all disgusted or outraged. You can tell by the previews exactly what it is so why would you expect it to be exactly like the books?

In fact there are points that are very similar to the books; they got the Holmes/Watson relationship correct (as I mentioned) and the smarts part of Sherlock Holmes taking the smallest clue and figuring things out was all there as well. 

All they did was update it with action. But, like I said, it was apparent from all the previews and hype that was what it was about so if you weren't interested in seeing Sherlock Holmes turned into an action flick I'm not sure why you would even bother watching??_

 
Whoa, calm down there! Previews don't necessarily tell you what the movie is about; some previews will just show what they think the audience wants to see so that they get more people to watch the movie. I have learned that from more than one movie. Heck; I figured that those fighting scenes from the previews were maybe 1-2 scenes in the movie tops. You both agree that the movie is not like the books, you think that it is worth seeing despite the fact that it doesn't follow the books exactly, and she doesn't. And that's ok! Some people will just want the movie to be a visual version of the book and some people don't; it is a matter of preference.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 30, 2009)

Woah, I hadn't expected such a strong reaction for not enjoying a film! 
Glad you did though. I just never saw the point in telling a tale and calling it the same when you've changed it loads.. 
Nice to meet someone else who gets really riled up over films though!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Woah, I hadn't expected such a strong reaction for not enjoying a film! 
Glad you did though. I just never saw the point in telling a tale and calling it the same when you've changed it loads.. 
Nice to meet someone else who gets really riled up over films though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I thought yours was a very strong reaction...you called it equivalent to rape  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  which I actually found quite disturbing.

I was simply asking why you would go see an action flick (that's the genre the movie is listed under) if that's not what you wanted to see.  I was merely stating that all the previews (the ones I saw anyway) showed non-stop action sequences.  I would love to see a Sherlock Holmes movie that was like the books as that is my favorite book genre but those type of movies don't make as much $$ as the action flicks unfortunately.

If people don't like the movie I'm not really concerned I was just saying that the movie was nothing more than it stated it was...an action flick.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Whoa, calm down there! Previews don't necessarily tell you what the movie is about; some previews will just show what they think the audience wants to see so that they get more people to watch the movie. I have learned that from more than one movie. Heck; I figured that those fighting scenes from the previews were maybe 1-2 scenes in the movie tops. You both agree that the movie is not like the books, you think that it is worth seeing despite the fact that it doesn't follow the books exactly, and she doesn't. And that's ok! Some people will just want the movie to be a visual version of the book and some people don't; it is a matter of preference. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't know why you would tell me to calm down I am certainly not excited.  I was simply stating the facts.  The movie is listed in the genre of action and that's what it was...nothing more nothing less.  

Not sure why you thought my reaction was strong when someone else stated the movie was equivalent to rape...something I found very offensive to tell you the truth.  NOTHING is equivalent to rape.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm very sorry to have offended you. 
Sincerely, it was poor choice of words.
Can we settle for equivilant of treading in dogshit barefoot?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^Thanks and sorry.  I guess some things are trigger words for me and you happened to hit one of them!

I like the new analogy much better!!


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_^^^Thanks and sorry. I guess some things are trigger words for me and you happened to hit one of them!

I like the new analogy much better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Today appears to be a dreadful day for offending people, I just hit number four, I'm normally pretty good at not offending people. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to see your thread snuffed out because of this though.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I don't know why you would tell me to calm down I am certainly not excited. I was simply stating the facts. The movie is listed in the genre of action and that's what it was...nothing more nothing less. 

Not sure why you thought my reaction was strong when someone else stated the movie was equivalent to rape...something I found very offensive to tell you the truth. NOTHING is equivalent to rape._

 
I apologize if you didn't mean to sound riled up, but I interpreted it that way. I also apologize for not responding to the other post in the same fashion; I should have because I agree that her wording was certainly not what I would have chosen, and I see that she has corrected that now. I also didn't mean for you to feel attacked in any way. I saw a fight coming and I was attempting to stop it before the thread got locked. I can clearly see that you have both reached an understanding and that makes me very happy.

I do really want to go see the movie though. I actually planned on going today, but it snowed 5 inches last night and iced over. No leaving the house for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

i saw the film earlier this week and loved it! i haaven't read the books but knew what sherlock holmes was and such. i thought it was entertaining, not too predictable and it amused me. so all in all i was happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like mystery movies and such so this was a good choice for me. they have very much set it up for a sequel already though!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 1, 2010)

Back on topic.... 

my friend convinced me to see the movie (even though i wanted to see nine instead) and im soooo happy i saw it. Im not particularly a huge fan of JD jr or Jude Law, but thought they were both fantastic in this.... especially jude law. my friend has a theory that now that hes loosing his hair he cannot rely on looks alone and actually has to act. I agree. He was great.  Rachel McAdams (who i usually love)'s character was meh.  there was something missing....
i will absolutely go see the second installment, even if Brad Pitt plays the villian (which is the rumour). I loath Brad Pitt, but this film is too good to pass up a second time around.


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 19, 2010)

Last Saturday I saw the movie. I liked it very much and we had a good time.
Robert Downey Jr was fantastic and Judew law too but I didn't like Raquel's role .


----------

